# New York's Central Park - Interesting View From Above!



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting photo of Central Park from above...http://www.boredpanda.com/central-park-from-above-sergey-semenov/


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for that, Sea. 

I miss Central Park - the zoo, the Museum of Natural History, feeding the pigeons and the squirrels, the sailboat lake ... good times.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)

Me too, but not enough to move back there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Me too, but not enough to move back there.



A big 10-4 on that, Momma! 

... unless I win the Publisher's Clearing House $5,000/wk for Life this Tuesday, then I might pick up a summer penthouse in the Village ...


----------



## That Guy (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2013)

Was a nice place to visit once .. but wouldn't want to live there...nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2013)

Never, ever take the subway when Yankee stadium is emptying out after a game. Had no idea they could fit that many people on a subway car. :help1:


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Interesting photo of Central Park from above...http://www.boredpanda.com/central-park-from-above-sergey-semenov/


How cool, but it made me dizzy looking at that picture. What a nice little green spot for city folks to enjoy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Never, ever take the subway when Yankee stadium is emptying out after a game. Had no idea they could fit that many people on a subway car. :help1:



Becoming one with your neighbor for sure, what about the subway in China though, likely makes NY look like a private ride.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Was a nice place to visit once .. but wouldn't want to live there...nthego:



Drove across country non-stop to NYC with a buddy to be best man at his wedding in 1967.  Spent a week.  Big town.  Never went back!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

It's definitely an acquired taste, and not for everyone, but while I was there I loved it. I think it was just a perfect storm of being young, fairly well-off and being used to the city, having grown up in and around it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> A big 10-4 on that, Momma!
> 
> ... unless I win the Publisher's Clearing House $5,000/wk for Life this Tuesday, then I might pick up a summer penthouse in the Village ...



Would that be a Penthouse mag, published in July or August?:lofl:

Dang, sometimes I tickle myself!


----------



## Fern (Nov 26, 2013)

Yikes, I got vertigo just looking at it, I can't imagine being amongst all those tall buildings. Does the sun ever get through.?
Thanks Seabreeze.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Would that be a Penthouse mag, published in July or August?:lofl:
> 
> Dang, sometimes I tickle myself!



Eh, I gave up on _Penthouse_ a long time ago - too many boring articles. My current preference is _Furry Mammal Monthly_. 



Fern said:


> Yikes, I got vertigo just looking at it, I can't imagine being amongst all those tall buildings. Does the sun ever get through.?
> Thanks Seabreeze.



Oh, the sun gets through spectacularly! 

You just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a stupendous view. Thanks SB

NYC always epitomized the word CITY to me.  Wanted to see it, not stay in it, just see it. 
 But as I aged and realised I couldn't even stand being among the buildings in Sydney any more and would flee the CBD as soon what I was there for was accomplished I began to see NYC differently too.  Now, I'm over it.  Maybe a quick chopper flight and a glance but it's off my bucket list.  So are most places with more than a few thousand people.  I've turned almost all 'country' now and never even feel the urge to go back Sydney where I was born and lived most of my life.  Not a city girl any more. Maybe I never really was.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

They say if you can make it there, you can make it anywhere.

They lie. 

It DOES prepare you for a lot of situations in life, though. It teaches you about tolerance of idiots, the pain of being shoved and rammed into, the fine art of avoiding speeding taxicabs and the meaning of the words "rent control".

You get to feast on international cuisine at any hour of the day or night; there's always somewhere to go and something to do. You can be smack-dab in the middle of millions of people, yet you'll never feel so alone in your entire life. Alternatively, you can be a social butterfly and have your groupies with you 24/7.

There's a museum for pretty much anything you can imagine, including the wonderful and educational Museum of Sex. You can go for boat rides and helicopter rides. You can tour the ancient tunnels beneath the city or gaze out for miles from the top of the Empire State Building. 

You learn (or re-learn) how to walk to wherever you're going. You also learn the wonders of relatively cheap mass transit. You have Madison Square Garden that seats thousands for all sorts of blow-out events, but you also have intimate little after-hours clubs that seat 15 people with a jazz trio playing at 5 in the morning while you sip your coffee. 

It's a city of contrasts, of light and dark, good and evil, beautiful and ugly. I'm forever grateful that I was able to spend the time I did there, and I proudly maintain to this day that I am a "New Yawka".


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

I found that the variety of wonderments and entertainment opportunities of the city held no great interest to me.  I didn't use them because I didn't enjoy them.  My country born parents loved the city, I grew to hate it.  I did all the city things in my youth, worked in the fringe of the CBD, went into the city most weekends or days off because "that's the place to go."  But after years of exploring it minutely, gradually more and more things were dropped off the must do list until eventually nothing worth the effort of getting dressed up and enduring crowds for was left.
I was never one for concerts or plays or spectator sports.  There were good restaurants, cinemas and shops in the suburbs and I found the only things worth venturing into 'town' for were the ferry rides to either Manly or the zoo.  I often went to the zoo alone and wandered around more interested in the view from it and the ferry ride than in the inmates. Finally even that wasn't worth it any more and now I'm more entertained by a feed of fish 'n chips on the lap while watching a good view from a quiet and preferably lonely spot on a nice day than any 5 star restaurant or glitzy show could offer.  

I agree that city living was an education but it's one I've used only to recognise and avoid those latte sippers and social and corporate ladder climbing sharks  who inhabit it's deeper jungle.  That ain't no life for me.  But then again, that's not the city's fault, it's mine.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, it's good that you recognized your "True Nature" early on and didn't waste a lifetime resenting being there.

I admit my views are from my younger days; now I'd probably join you in seeking out a desolate spot with just my pepperoni pizza and the latest _Furry Mammal Monthly_ to keep me company.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

A few of those lonely places seem to have resident aging hippy looking types cradling magazines, I presumed they were old Rude'nNudes or something but Furry Mammal Monthlys are a distinct possibility.  I won't be making closer investigation in case you were wondering. :stop::rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes. Well. I see the attraction. Those Water Voles are undoubtedly sexy beasts.



There seems to be a crossover happening among the SFM admirers and the Pony Play exponents, have you heard of this at all? 


Is it a Noo Yawk thing?


----------

